
The throw-away society - ireflect
http://ludens.cl/philo/throwaway/throwaway.html
======
pedalpete
When I saw the photo of the replacement fan, I was convinced the story would
turn out to be about how, using the broken fan as a template, the guy was able
to get a replacement fan printed from a local 3d printer.

Alas, (spoiler alert) that was not the case, but hopefully that will be a
great use of 3d printers in the future.

I hope we can say goodbye to planned obsolescence.

